# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  مجموعة أحكام لمحكمة النقض المصرية

## هيثم الفقى

*
**الموضوع** :* *من حق محكمة الموضوع أن**تستخلص الواقعة من أدلتها و عناصرها المختلفة بشرط أن يكون استخلاصها**سائغاً*

*وكان من**المقرر أنه ولئن كان من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص الواقعة من أدلتها وعناصرها إلا**أن شرط ذلك أن يكون استخلاصها سائغاً وأن يكون دليلها فيما انتهت إليه قائماً فى**الأوراق ، لأن الأصل أن تبنى المحكمة حكمها على الوقائع الثابتة في الدعوى وليس لها**أن تقيم قضاءها على أمور لا سند لها من التحقيقات ، ومن المقرر أيضاً أنه من اللازم**في أصول الاستدلال أن يكون الدليل الذي يعول عليه الحكم مؤدياً إلى ما رتبه عليه من**نتائج من غير تعسف في الاستنتاج ولا تنافر في حكم العقل والمنطق** .
**الطعن رقم 18427 لسنة 96 ق جلسة 2 يوليو سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :* *الحكم باعتبار**المعارضة كأن لم تكن لا يجوز إلا عند تخلف المعارض عن الحضور في أول جلسة تحدد**للنظر في معارضته*
*لما كان من المقرر في قضاء محكمة النقض أن الحكم باعتبار**المعارضة كأن لم تكن لا يجوز إلا عند تخلف المعارض عن الحضور في أول جلسة تحدد**للنظر في معارضته أما إذا حضر هذه الجلسة فإنه يكون متعيناً على المحكمة أن تفصل في**موضوع الدعوى وتحكم فيه ، ولو كان قد تخلف عن الحضور بعد ذلك إذ أن المادة 402/2 من**قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وقد رتب الحكم باعتبار المعارضة كأن لم تكن إذا لم يحضر**المعارض في الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى فإنها أرادت أن ترتب جزاء على من لا يهتم**بمعارضته فقضت بحرمانه من أن يعاد نظر قضيته بمعرفة المحكمة التي دانته غيابياً**بعكس المعارض الذي حضر الجلسة الأولى ثم تخلف بعد ذلك فإن فكرة الجزاء لا تلتقي معه**بل يتعين التمييز بينه وبين المعارض الذي لم يحضر البتة وإذ كان ذلك وكان الطاعن قد**حضر جميع جلسات المعارضة الاستئنافية عدا الجلسة الأخيرة لم يحضرها فقضت المحكمة**باعتبار معارضته كأن لم تكن فإن هذا الحكم يكون معيباً بالخطأ فى القانون مما يوجب**نقضه والإعادة بغير حاجة غلى بحث باقي أوجه الطعن** .
**الطعن رقم** 24928* *لسنة 64 ق جلسة 2 يوليو سنة** 2003**م**
*
*الموضوع** :**لمحكمة الموضوع أن**تقضى بالبراءة متى تشككت في صحة إسناد التهمة إلى**المتهم*
*وكان من المقرر أنه وإن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تقضى بالبراءة متى تشككت فى**صحة إسناد التهمة أو لعدم كفاية أدلة الثبوت غير أن ذلك مشروط بأن يشمل حكمها على**ما يفيد أنها محصت الدعوى وأحاطت بظروفها وبأدلة الثبوت التي قام الاتهام عليها عن**بصر وبصيرة ووازنت بينها وبين أدلة النفى فرجحت دفاع المتهم أو داخلتها الريبة في**صحة عناصر الإثبات**
**الطعن رقم 18490 لسنة 96 ق جلسة 2 يوليو سنة** 2003**م**
*
*الموضوع**:**مخالفة أسباب الحكم مع**منطوقة - يستوجب نقضه*

*لما كان ذلك وكان يبين من مطالعة مدونات الحكم المطعون**فيه أنه خلص فيما أورده من أسباب إلى تأييد الحكم الغيابي الاستئناف المعارض فيه**والقاضي بعدم قبول الاستئناف شكلاً للتقرير به بعد الميعاد وهو يخالف ما جرى به**منطوقة من القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وتعديل وتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة**الصادر وإزاء هذا التناقض والاضطراب البادي في الحكم لا تستطيع محكمة النقض مراقبة**صحة التطبيق القانوني على الواقعة والفصل فى شأنه ما يثيره الطاعن بطعنه مما يتعين**معه نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن** .
**الطعن رقم 25456 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 3 يونيو سنة** 2003**م**
*
*الموضوع** :**تناقض أسباب الحكم مع**منطوقة - يستوجب نقضه*

*وحيث إنه يبين من مطالعة فيه أنه أورد فى أسبابه قوله** "* *وحيث أن الاستئناف مقدم في الميعاد فهو مقبول شكلاً - وحيث إن الحكم المستأنف فى**محله للأسباب الواردة به والتي تأخذ بها هذه المحكمة فيتعين تأييده " لما كان ذلك ،**وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه على ما تقدم بيانه أنه بعد ما انتهى إليه**من أن الاستئناف مقدم فى الميعاد القانوني فهو مقبول شكلاً عاد وقضى بعكس ذلك فى**المنطوق بعدم قبول الاستئناف شكلاً للتقرير به بعد الميعاد مما يعيب الحكم بالتناقض**والتخاذل مما يوجب نقضه والإعادة بغير حاجة غلى بحث أوجه الطعن المقدمة من الطاعن** .
**الطعن رقم 25415 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 3 يونيو سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**يجب أن يشتمل كل حكم**بالإدانة على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة**للعقوبة*

*لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد أوجبت**أن يشتمل كل حكم بالإدانة على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً تتحقق به**أركان الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها والأدلة التي استخلصت منها المحكمة الإدانة**حتى يتضح وجه استدلالها بها وسلامة مأخذها تمكيناً لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة التطبيق**القانوني على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها بالحكم وإلا كان قاصراً . لما كان ذلك وكان**الحكم المطعون فيه لم يشتمل على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة ولم يورد الأدلة**التي استند عليها في إدانة الطاعن واكتفى في بيان ذلك بالإحالة إلى محضر ضبط**الواقعة دون أن يورد مضمونه ووجه استدلاله به على ثبوت التهمة فإنه يكون قاصراً بما**يوجب نقضه والإعادة** .
**الطعن رقم 25400 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 3 يونيو**سنة 2003م**
*
*الموضوع** :**لا يصح فى القانون**الحكم في المعارضة المرفوعة بين المتهم عن الحكم الغيابي الصادر بإدانته بغير**البراءة إلا إذا كان تخلفه عن الحضور بالجلسة بغير**عذر*

*ومن حيث إنه من المقرر انه لا يصح في القانون الحكم في المعارضة**المرفوعة من المتهم عن الحكم الغيابي الصادر بإدانته بغير البراءة فإذا كان تخلفه**عن الحضور بالجلسة حاصلاً بغير عذر وأنه إذا كان هذا التخلف يرجع إلى عذر قهري حال**دون حضور المعرض بالجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم في المعارضة فإن الحكم يكون غير صحيح**لقيام المحاكمة على إجراءات معيبة من شأنها حرمان المعارض من استعمال حقه فى الدفاع**ومحل نظر العذر القهري المانع ، وتقديره يكون عند استئناف الحكم أو عند الطعن فيه**بطريق النقض ولمحكمة النقض أم تقدر الدليل المثبت لهذا العذر الذي يقدم لها لأول**مرة فتأخذ به أو تطرحه حسبما تطمئن غليه لما كان ذلك وكان الطاعن قد اعتذر بمرض ذكر**انه حال بينه وبين حضور جلسة المعارضة وأرفق بأسباب طعنه شهادة طيبة مؤرخة في**الثالث من مارس سنة 1992 تفيد مرضه بالتهاب حاد بالشعب الهوائية والحلق منذ الخامس**والعشرين من فبراير سنة 1992 ويحتاج للراحة والعلاج خلال هذه الفترة وكانت المحكمة**تسترسل بثقتها إلى ما تضمنتنه هذه الشهادة فإنه يكون قد ثبت قيام العذر القهري**المانع من حضور الطاعن الجلسة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه بما لا يصح معه فى**القانون الحكم فيها ويكون ذلك الحكم غير صحيح لقيامه على إجراءات معيبة حرمت الطاعن**من استعمال حقه فى الدفاع مما يتعين معه نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة دون حاجة**لبحث أوجه الطعن** .
**الطعن رقم 25425 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 3 مايو سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**الدفع بعدم جواز نظر**الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها دفاع جوهري*
*وحيث أنه يبين من مطالعة محاضر جلسات**المحاكمة الاستئنافية أن الطاعنين دفعاً بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها فى**القضية رقم 316 لسنة 1992 جنايات الدقي ولكن المحكمة أصدرت حكمها المطعون فيه دون**أن تعرض لهذا الدفاع ، لما كان ذلك ، وكان الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل**فيها هو دفاع جوهري من شأنه أن يهدم التهمة موضوع الدعوى لبنائه على سبق الفصل فيها**فقد كان واجبا على المحكمة أن تحققه وتفصل فيه ، أما وهى لم تفعل فإن حكمها يكون**معيباً بالقصور بما يقتضى نقضه والإعادة** .
**الطعن رقم 13117 لسنة** 65* *القضائية جلسة 21 سبتمبر سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**يتعين ألا يكون الحكم**مشوباً بإجمال أو إبهام مما يتعذر معه بيان مدى صحة الحكم من فساده في التطبيق**القانوني على واقعة الدعوى*

*لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه يتعين**ألا يكون الحكم مشوباً بإجمال أو إبهام مما يتعذر معه تبين مدى صحة الحكم من فساده**فى التطبيق القانوني على واقعة الدعوى وهو يكون كذلك كلما جاءت أسبابه مجملة أو**غامضة فيما أثبته أو نقله من وقائع سواء كانت متعلقة ببيان توافر أركان الجريمة أو**ظروفها أو كانت بصدد الرد على أوجه الدفاع الهامة أو الدفع الجوهرية أو كانت متعلقة**بعناصر الإدانة على وجه العموم أو كانت أسبابه يشوبها الاضطراب الذي ينبئ عن اختلال**فكرته من حيث تركيزها فى موضوع الدعوى وعناصر الواقعة مما لا يمكن معه استخلاص**مقوماته سواء ما تعلق منها بواقعة الدعوى أو بالتطبيق القانوني ويعجز بالتالي محكمة**النقض عن إعمال رقابتها على الوجه الصحيح** .
**الطعن رقم 13034**لسنة 65 القضائية جلسة 21 سبتمبر سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**يحق لمحكمة النقض أن**تنقض الحكم لصالح المتهم من تلقاء نفسها إذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الفصل فيه**بحكم بات قانون جديد أصلح للمتهم*

*وحيث إنه لما كان الحكم الابتدائي**المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعن بجريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد**المعاقب عليها بالمادتين 336 ، 337 من قانون العقوبات وكان القانون رقم 17 لسنة** 1999* *بإصدار قانون التجارة قد صدر بعد الحكم المطعون فيه وقبل الفصل فى الدعوى بحكم**بات ونشر في الجريدة الرسمية في 17/5/1999 ونص في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 534 منه**على أنه " يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين**كل من ارتكب عمداً أحد الأفعال الآتية ( أ ) إصدار شيك ليس له مقابل وفاء قابل**للسحب (ب) ..... ( جـ) ..... ( د ) ..... كما نص في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة**المذكورة على أنه " وللمجني عليه ولو كيله الخاص فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه**المادة أن يطلب إلى النيابة العامة أو المحكمة بحسب الأحوال وفى أية حال كانت عليها**الدعوى إثبات صلحه مع المتهم ويترتب على الصلح انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ولو كانت**مرفوعة بالطريق المباشر** ... " .*
*لما كان ذلك وكان القانون سالف الذكر**يتحقق به معنى القانون الأصلح للمتهم في حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة من**قانون العقوبات إذ أنشأ للطاعن مركزا قانونياً أصلح إذ أجاز للقاضي - فيما لم ير**توقيع عقوبتي الحبس والغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسين ألف جنيه معاً - أن يحكم بإحدى**هاتين العقوبتين بعد أن كانت العقوبة المقررة لها الحبس فقد ولما كان القانون رقم** 17* *لسنة 1**999* *بما أنشأه من مركز قانوني أصلح للمتهم - وإن كان قد صدر في 17 من مايو**سنة 1999 ونص على العمل به في تاريخ لاحق - إلا أنه يعتبر من تاريخ صدوره لا من**تاريخ العمل به القانون الأصلح وطبقاً لنص المادة الخامسة من قانون العقوبات ويكون**واجب التطبيق على الدعوى لما كان ذلك وكان الطاعن قد أرفق بأسباب طعنه مخالصة موثقة**بمصلحة الشهر العقارى مؤرخة 15/11/1994 تتضمن استلام هشام محمد حسن راشد بصفته**وكيلاً عن والده - محمد حسن راشد بموجب التوكيل رقم 4579 لسنة 1994 رسمي عام**الإسكندرية قيمة الشيك من الطاعن وبإبراء ذمته وهو ما يعنى تصالح الطرفين . ومن ثم**فإن المادة 534/4 من القانون رقم 17 لسنة 1999 تكون واجبة التطبيق على الدعوى . لما**كان ذلك ، وكانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 35 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن رقم 57**لسنة 1959 تخول لمحكمة النقض أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها إذا صدر**بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الفصل فيه بحكم بات قانون جديد أصلح للمتهم - وهو الحال فى**الدعوى الماثلة - فإنه يتعين القضاء بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وبإلغاء الحكم المستأنف**وبانقضاء الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية بالصلح دون حاجة لبحث سائر أوجه الطعن الأخرى** .
**الطعن رقم 3665 لسنة 65 القضائية جلسة 21 سبتمبر سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**يتعين على الحكم**بالإدانة في جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد أن يستظهر أمر الرصيد من حيث الوجود**والكفاية والقابلية للصرف*

*فمن المقرر أنه يتعين على الحكم**بالإدانة في جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد أن يستظهر أمر الرصيد في ذاته من حيث الوجود**والكفاية والقابلية للصرف - بغض النظر عن قصد الساحب وانتوائه عدم صرف قيمته**استغلالاً للأوضاع المصرفية - كرفض البنك الصرف عند التشكك في صحة التوقيع أو عند**عدم مطابقة توقيعه للتوقيع المحفوظ ، لأنه لا يسار إلى بحث القصد الملابس إلا بعد**ثبوت الفعل نفيه . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى**البتة واكتفى في التدليل عليها بالإحالة إلى محضر الضبط دون أن يورد مضمونه ولم**يبين وجه استلاله به على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية في حق المتهم كما أغفل بحث**أمر رصيد الطاعن فى المصرف وجوداً أو عدماً واستيفاء شرائطه إذ أطلق القول بثبوت**التهمة في عبارة مجملة مجهلة - هذا إلى أنه لم يشر إلى نص القانون الذي أنزل العقاب**بمقتضاه على النحو الذي أستلزمه القانون فإنه يكون معيباً بالقصور فضلاً عن البطلان**بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة ، بغير حاجة إلى بحث باقي أوجه الطعن** .
**الطعن رقم 3565 لسنة 65 القضائية جلسة 21 سبتمبر سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**يتعين على الحكم**بالإدانة في جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد أن يستظهر أمر الرصيد من حيث الوجود**والكفاية والقابلية للصرف*

*وكانت المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات**الجنائية قد أوجبت أن يشتمل كل حكم بالإدانة على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة**بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التي استخلصت المحكمة منها الإدانة حتى يتضح**وجه استدلاله بها وسلامة مأخذها تمكينا لمحكمة النقض من مراقبة التطبيق القانوني**على الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم وإلا كان قاصراً كما أوجبت أن يشير الحكم إلى**نص القانون الذي أنزل العقاب بمقتضاه ، وهو بيان جوهري اقتضته قاعدة شرعية التجريم**والعقاب والتسبيب** .
**الطعن رقم 3565 لسنة 65 القضائية جلسة 21**سبتمبر سنة 2003م*

*الموضوع** :**يجب**على كل حكم بالإدانة أن يشتمل على نص القانون الذي حكم**بموجبه*

*وحيث إن المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية نصت على أن كل حكم**بالإدانة يجب أن يشتمل على نص القانون الذي حكم بموجبه وهو بيان جوهري اقتضته قاعدة**شرعية الجرائم والعقاب . لما كان ذلك ، وكان كلا الحكمين الابتدائي والمطعون فيه**الذي أيده قد خلا من ذكر نص القانون الذي أنزل بموجبه العقاب على الطاعن ، فإن**الحكم المطعون فيه يكون باطلاً ولا يعصمه من هذا العيب ما ورد فى ديباجة كلا**الحكمين من الإشارة إلى مادتي العقاب ما دام أنه لم يحل إليهما بما يفصح عن أخذه**بهما ومن ثم يتعين نقضه والإعادة وحتى تتاح للطاعن فرصة محاكمته في ظل المادة 534**من قانون التجارة رقم 17 لسنة 1999** .
**الطعن رقم 5225 لسنة 65**القضائية جلسة 30 سبتمبر سنة** 2003**م*

*الموضوع** :**قصور في**التسبيب*

*وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى فيما مجمله أن المعلومات**أفادت بتهريب المواد المخدرة أثناء زيادة أهلية المسجونين وقد تم ضبط المطعون ضده**حاملاً كيساً بلاستيكياً بتفتيشه عثر على علبة سجائر بداخلها سيجارة بها مخدر**الحشيش . وساق الحكم أقوال النقيب فوزية محمد عبد الحافظ فقررت بما تقدم ذكره وأن**العلبة كان بداخلها سيجارة بها مخدر الحشيش ، ثم أورد ما جاء بتقرير المعمل**الكيماوي أن تبغ السيجارة المضبوطة مخلوط بمخدر الحشيش ، وخلص الحكم إلى أن المحكمة**لا تساير النيابة العامة فيما ذهبت إليه من أن الإحراز كان بغير قصد الاتجار أو**التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي وترى المحكمة أن القصد من الإحراز كان تعاطياً ،**وانتهى من ذلك إلى معاقبة المطعون ضده طبقاً للمواد 1 ، 2 ، 37 / 1 ، 42 / 1 من**القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون رقم 122 لسنة 1989 والبند رقم 57 من**القسم الثاني من الجدول رقم 1 الملحق به والمعدل . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم إذ**انتهى إلى أن إحراز المطعون ضده للمخدر إنما كان بقصد التعاطي دون أن يبين العناصر**والأسانيد التي على أساسها بنت المحكمة عقيدتها بأن الإحراز كان بقصد التعاطي بل**أمسك عن ذلك تماماً مما يجعل قضاءه فى هذا الشأن عاريا عن التسبيب الذي يؤدى إلى**النتيجة التي انتهى إليها ومن ثم يكون معيباً بالقصور الذي يبطله بما يوجب نقضه**والإعادة** .
**الطعن رقم 12429 لسنة 64 القضائية جلسة 21 سبتمبر**سنة 2003م*

*الموضوع** :**تعديل محكمة النقض**الحكم تطبيقاً للقانون الأصلح للمتهم*
*لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد**قضي بمعاقبة الطاعن بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة عشر سنوات وكان قد صدر من بعد القانون رقم** 95 /2003* *بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات والإجراءات الجنائية ونص في مادته**الثانية علي أن " تلغي عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة أينما وردت في قانون العقوبات أو في أي**قانون أو نص عقابي أخر - ويستعاض عنها بعقوبة " السحن المؤبد إذا كانت مؤبدة**وبعقوبة " السجن المشدد " إذا كانت مؤقتة وهو ما يتحقق به معني القانون الأصلح**للمتهم في حكم المادة الخامسة من قانون العقوبات . لما كان ذلك فانه يتعين تصحيح**الحكم المطعون فيه عملا بنص المادة 35 من القانون رقم 57/1959في شأن حالات وإجراءات**الطعن أمام محكمة النقض بجعل العقوبة المقضي بها " السجن المشدد** "*
*الطعن رقم 28859 لسنة 69 قضائية جلسة 11 / 1** / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**المحكمة ليست ملزمة بالرد علي أقوال**شهود النفي عليها ردا صريحا*
*للمحكمة أن تعول علي أقوال شهود الإثبات وتعرض عن قالة**شهود النفي دون أن تكون ملزمة بالإشارة إلي أقوالهم أو الرد عليها ردا صريحا و**قضاؤها بالإدانة استنادا إلي أدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها يفيد دلالة أنها طرحت**شهادتهم ولم تري الأخذ بها ومن ثم فان ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الصدد غير**سديد*
*الطعن رقم 28859 لسنة 69 قضائية جلسة 14 / 1** / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**الدفع بصدور الأذن بعد القبض**والتفتيش دفاعا موضوعيا لا تجوز إثارته أمام محكمة**النقض*
*لما كان ذلك وكان الدفع بصدور الأذن بعد القبض والتفتيش يعد دفاعا**موضوعيا يكفي للرد عليه اطمئنان المحكمة إلي وقوع الضبط والتفتيش بناء علي هذا**الأذن أخذا منها بالأدلة السائغة التي أوردتها ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الخصوص**يدخل إلي جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وهو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا تجوز**مجادلتها فيه أو مصادرة عقيدتها أمام محكمة النقض**
**الطعن رقم** 28859* *لسنة 69 قضائية جلسة 11 / 1** / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**الموضوع حجية الشيء**المحكوم فيه لا يمتد أثرها إلي الأسباب** -* *استثناء*
*من المقرر أن حجية الشيء المحكوم فيه لا ترد إلا علي منطوق الحكم ولا**يمتد أثرها إلي الأسباب إلا ما كان مكملا للمنطوق ، فإن ما تحدث به الحكم المطعون**فيه من تأييد الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي القاضي بعدم قبول استئناف الطاعن شكلا لا**يكون له من اثر مادام الحكم لم ينتهي في منطوقة إلي القضاء بذلك ، ولما ما كان**انتهي إليه في منطوقة مناقضا لأسبابه التي بني عليها ، فان الحكم يكون معيبا**بالتناقض والتخاذل - وهو ما يتسع له وجه الطعن - مما يعجز هذه المحكمة - محكمة**النقض - عن مراقبة صحة التطبيق القانوني علي الواقعة ، بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة وذلك**بغير حاجة إلي بحث باقي أوجه الطعن**
**الطعن رقم 11615 لسنة 65**قضائية جلسة 28/1 / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**بطلان الحكم لتحرير أسبابه بخط غير مقروء*
*لما كان الحكم قد خلا فعلا من أسبابه**لاستحالة قراءة اغلب عبارته وزوال مداده في البعض الأخر وكانت ورقة الحكم من**الأوراق الرسمية التي يجب أن تحمل اسبابا وإلا بطلت لفقدها عنصرا من مقومات وجودها**قانونا ، وكان هذا الذي شابه الحكم المطعون فيه من شأنه أن يعجز محكمة النقض عن**مراقبة صحة التطبيق القانوني علي الواقعة كما صار إثباتها بالحكم والتقرير بالرأي**فيما أثاره الطاعن بطعنه ، فإنه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة دون بحث باقي**أوجه الطعن**
**الطعن رقم 10585 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 3 / 1** / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**إقامة مصانع أو قمائن**طوب علي الأراضي الزراعية*
*إن مناط المسئولية الجنائية في إقامة مصنع او قمينة ، أن**تكون الأرضي المقام عليها المصنع أو القمينة من الأراضي الزراعية ، فإن انحصر عنها**هذا الوصف كان الفعل غير مؤثم ، وإذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من بيان واقعة**الدعوي والظروف التي أحاطت بها ، واكتفي في بيان الدليل علي ثبوتها في حق الطاعن**بالإحالة إلي محضر الضبط دون أن يورد مضمونه ودون أن يستظهر في مدوناته طبيعة الارض**التي أقيمت عليها قمينة الطوب فانه يكون معيبا بالقصور في التسبيب بما يوجب**نقضه**
**الطعن رقم 11061 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 14 / 1** / 2004*


*الموضوع**:**القصد الجنائي في جريمة**الإتلاف*
*جريمة الإتلاف المؤثمة قانونا بنص المادة 361من قانون العقوبات ، إنما**هي جريمة عمديه يتحقق القصد الجنائي فيها متى تعمد الجاني ارتكاب الفعل المنهي عنه**بالصور التي حددها القانون واتجاه إرادته إلي إحداث الإتلاف أو التخريب وعلمه بأنه**يحدثه بغير حق وهو ما يقتضي أن يتحدث عنه الحكم استقلالا أو أن يكون فيما أورده من**وقائع وظروف ما يكفى للدلالة علي قيامه**
**الطعن رقم 2944 لسنة 66**قضائية جلسة 28 / 1 / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**الدفع بانقضاء الدعوي بمضي المدة متعلق بالنظام**العام*
*الدفع بانقضاء الدعوي الجنائية بمضي المدة هو من الدفوع الجوهرية**المتعلقة بالنظام العام مما يجوز إبداؤه لدي محكمة الموضوع في أي وقت وبأي وجه**وعليها أن ترد عليه ردا سائغا وإلا كان حكمها معيبا بما يوجب**نقضه*
*الطعن رقم 11038 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 14 / 1 / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**إغفال إعلان المدعي المدني للحضور**بالاستئناف - أثره بطلان الحكم*
*الحكم الصادر بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف**وبرفض الدعوي المدنية وذلك من غير أن يعلن المدعي بالحقوق المدنية للحضور أمام**المحكمة الاستئنافية ومن أن يسمع دفاعه صدر باطلا لا نطواءه علي مخالفة إجراء من**إجراءات المحاكمة مما يبطله بما يوجب نفضه فيما قضي به في الدعوي المدنية**
**الطعن رقم 20113 لسنة 66 قضائية جلسة 14 / 1** / 2004*

*الطعن رقم 17463 لسنة 73 قضائية جلسة 14 /1** /2004*

*الموضوع** :**لا يجوز للمحكمة العدول عن طلب**للدفاع بعد استجابتها له*
*من المقرر انه متي قدرت المحكمة جدية طلب من طلبات الدفاع**فاستجابت له ، فإنه لا يجوز لها أن تعدل عنه إلا لسبب سائغ يبرر هذا**العدول**
**الطعن رقم 17463 لسنة 73 قضائية جلسة 14 /1** /2004*

*الموضوع**:**إثبات سن المجني عليه**بغير وثيقة رسمية أو تقدير خبير - قصور في**التسبيب*
*من المقرر أن تحديد سن المجني عليه في الجريمة موضوع المحاكمة ركنا**هاما في الجريمة لما يترتب عليه من اثر في توقيع العقوبة والأصل في إثبات السن لا**يعتد إلا بوثيقة رسمية أما ثبت عدم وجودها فتقدر السن بواسطة خبير و كان الحكم**المطعون فيه قد أطلق القول بان المجني عليهما لم يبلغ كل منهما ثماني عشر عاما وقت**وقوع الجريمة ولم يعن باستظهار سنهما من واقع وثيقة رسمية أو الاستعانة بخبير عند**عدم وجودها مع أنه ركن جوهري في الجريمة فإنه يكون مشوبا في بالقصور في التسبيب بما**يوجب نقضه*
*الطعن رقم11645 لسنة65 قضائية جلسة 28/ 1 /2004*
*
**الموضوع : شرط قبول المعارضة في الحكم الحضوري الاعتباري**الاستئنافي - قيام العذر*

*من**المقرر أن المعارضة في الحكم الحضوري الاستئنافي لا تقبل وفقا لنص المادة 241من**قانون الإجراءات الجنائية إلا إذا اثبت المحكوم عليه قيام العذر الذي منعه من**الحضور ولم يستطع تقديمه قبل الجلسة الصادر فيها الحكم الحضوري الاعتباري**
**الطعن رقم12512 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 20 / 1** /2004*

*الموضوع** :**إنكار القيمة**القانونية لنص لمادة 156/2من قانون الزراعة المحكوم بعدم**دستوريته*
*الأثر المترتب علي حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بتاريخ الثالث من**أغسطس سنة 1996في القضية رقم37لسنة 15ق دستورية هو إنكار القيمة القانونية للنص**الوارد في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 156من قانون الزراعة سالف الذكر من عدم جواز**وقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة المقضي بها ومن ثم فإن هذا الحظر يتجرد من الوجود**القانوني**
**الطعن رقم 8597 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة** 11/1/2004*

*الموضوع**:**المبدأ تناقض منطوق الحكم مع**أسبابه*
*لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه في منطوقة مناقضا لأسبابه التي بني عليها**فان الحكم يكون معيبا بالتناقض والتخاذل مما يعيبه ويوجب**نقضه*

*الطعن رقم 34177 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 28 /1**/ 2004*

*الموضوع** :**حيازة نبات مخدر سلطة المحكمة في**بحث الأدلة المطروحة عليه*
*من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر**العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدى**إليه اقتناعها وان تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى مادام استخلاصها سائغا مستندا إلى**أدلة مقبولة فى العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق وأن وزن أقوال الشهود وتقديرها**مرجعها إلى محكمة**الموضوع تنزله المنزلة التي تراه وتقدره التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه**بغير معقب** .*

*الموضوع** :**محكمة النقض ليس من**شأنها بحث الوقائع - استثناء*
*محكمة النقض ليس من شأنها بحث الوقائع**ولا يقبل أمامها طلب جديد أو دفع جديد لم يسبق عرضه علي المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم**المطعون فيه ، إلا إذا كان ما جاء في الحكم من الوقائع دالا بذاته علي وقوع البطلان**فيجوز إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض**
**الطعن رقم 34177 لسنة** 65* *قضائية جلسة 28 / 1 / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**الأثر المترتب علي ترك الدعوي المدنية في الادعاء**المباشر*
*الفقرة الثانية من المادة 260 ا ج قد أوجبت الحكم بترك الدعوي الجنائية**في حالتي ترك الدعوي المدنية واعتبار المدعي بالحقوق المدنية تاركا لها إذا كانت**الدعوي قد رفعت بطريق الادعاء المباشر ولم تطلب النيابة العامة الفصل فيها**
**الطعن رقم 11643 لسنة 65 قضائية جلسة 28 / 1** / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**بناء بدون ترخيص** -* *قصور في التسبيب*
*خلو الحكم من ماهية أعمال البناء المخالفة وكيفية إجرائها**وتقدير قيمتها وعدم إيراده مضمون الأدلة التي استند إليها في قضائه بالإدانة ومؤدي**كل منها يجعله مشوبا بالقصور في التسبيب**
**الطعن رقم 11646 لسنة** 65* *قضائية جلسة 28 / 1 / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**جرائم السرقة بين الأزواج وبين الأصول والفروع - الحق في تحريك الدعوي - وإيقاف**تنفيذ الحكم*
*المادة312 من قانون العقوبات تضع قيدا علي حق النيابة العامة في تحريك**الدعوي الجنائية علي من يرتكب سرقة إضرارا بزوجه أو بزوجته أو أصوله أو فروعه بجعله**متوقفا علي طلب المجني عليه كما تضع حدا لتنفيذها الحكم النهائي علي الجاني بتخويل**المجني عليه وقف تنفيذ الحكم في أي وقت شاء**
**الطعن رقم 10694**لسنة 65قضائية جلسة 11 / 1 / 2004*

*الموضوع** :**عدم**اشتراط وكالة خاصة في جرائم الشكوى*
*لا يشترط التوكيل الخاص إلا في حالة**تقديم الشكوى ولا ينسحب حكمها علي الادعاء المباشر**
**الطعن رقم** 11615**لسنة 65قضائية جلسة** 2004/1/28*

*الموضوع** :**وجوب توقيع أعضاء**الهيئة علي مسودة الحكم*
*إذا تخلف احد أعضاء الهيئة عن حضور الجلسة التي صدر بها**الحكم المطعون فيه ولم يوقع علي مسودته فإن الحكم يكون باطلا متعينا نقضه**.
**الطعن رقم 10679لسنة 65قضائية جلسة 11/1/2004*

*الموضوع** :**قتل خطأ- سلطة المحكمة في**تقدير توافر رابطة السببية*

*تقدير**الخطأ المستوجب لمسئولية مرتكبه جنائيا أو مدنيا وتقدير توافر رابطة السببية بين**الخطأ والنتيجة أو عدم توافرها هو من المسائل الموضوعية التي تفصل فيها محكمة**الموضوع بغير معقب ما دام تقديرها سائغا مستندا إلي أدلة مقبولة ولها أصل في**الأوراق**
**الطعن رقم 3402لسنة65قضائية جلسة 11 / 1 / 2004*

----------

